# Epic Porsche detail and tidying up another detailers mess.Part 1



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

This write up is following up on a previous mention of a Porsche 996 which i was asked to take a look at as it had just been detailed and the client was not impressed with.

When i checked out the car this was what i was met with.

Just a few swirls and hollogrammes, This guy must have a really good technique to be able to hollogramme this badly and still leave this amount of swirls.



















Then i started to have a look around and found a little bit of what looked like G3 in some of the shuts.










The edge of the inside of the bonnet had a little more on it.










In fact it was everywhere



















A few more Hollogrammes and swirls.



















I think he missed the door shuts too.




























Bit more dust left around lenses.





































The car was subsequently booked in with me and here is the detail over a the next approx 30 hours.

*A chance to look around the car upon its arrival.*

Video walkaround.



Then the pics.

Hinges covered in what looks like G3 compound










All down the edges of the front luggage compartment lid.










And all over door shuts.










Here a strike through is just visible above the door handle.










A slightly better view.










The wheel hubs look scruffy to as they mostly do on Porsche as they come from the factory in primer alone.










The inside of the rear wheel did not seem to bad apart from big lumps of tar.










The inside of the front wheels were much worse.










And once again the usual rusty Porsche wheel nuts.










This will need a clean.



















Interior needed a good freshen up.










Underneath rear spoiler never been touched.










Neither had the engine bay.



















Drivers footwell also needed some attention.










With a little bit of sun coming through i kept seeing the hollogrammes out of the corner of my eye and could not resist a quick pic.




























So time to get on with the detailing and first job is to get the wheels off, car is firstly jacked up with the lightweight low jack and axle stands placed front and rear as if you jack this model up on the rear jacking point it will lift both front and rear off at the same time.

Wheel bolts are removed with the soft socket with its nylon insert so as not to damage bolts and also wrap some tape around as not to damage the wheel.










The wheel nuts were pretty bad.










Ready for the first job which is the wheel nuts, get these done first and it allows them plenty of time to dry whilst you sort all the other areas.










These needed a good wire brush first.










Then primered and left to dry.










Hubs looked nasty.










Arches also dirty.



















Rears just as bad.



















Exhaust silencer not very clean.










Another random swirl shot.










Spray caliper and hub with some brake cleaner as well as cleaning it always provides a good surface for the paint to stick too.










Flicking back to the wheel nuts in between jobs and a coat of silver goes on.










And the final coat of laquer to finish them off.










The brake hubs are then painted with some hibuild primer as they came from the factory, this is why they look so horrible so quickly. A calipers taped up.










Then onto wheels whilst hubs dry, including removal of centre cap to ensure its clean around the edge but giving you time to replace in the correct direction.










Inside of wheels will need some tlc.










Faces sprayed with non acidic wheel cleaner and worked with the Swissvax wheel brush.










Insides given some more non acidic.










I use the Auto reachem non acidic wheel cleaner as the 5 litre container comes with this useful trigger attached to quite a long pipe.










Agitate wheel










And pressure wash off.










OH DEAR this may take a while.










After a couple more coats it was then onto the Bilt Hamber hard clay to remove any of whats left on the inners.










With the wheel all clean it was time to give the finishing touches, especially to those wheel weights.










So some silver paint and a touch up brush comes into action and has them looking much better.










The a coat of jetseal is added.










The the bit the factory forgot, put some laquer on the hubs thus making them so much easier to maintain in the future, its also a good opportunity to give the caliper a wipe down and give them a light dusting too.










Now thats how it should be.










Wheel arches also cleaned with APC and agitated with brushes, blasted with the pressure washer and dried with the Silverline blower.










Making this job much easier, i like to spray the arch liners with Swissvax Motorshine, a little excessive maybe but after doing this on my own car i feel it makes them so much easier to maintain months down the line.










A little bit of maintainence before the wheels go back on and some copperslip applied to the wheel carrier.










And dry flexi pipe ends.










Some Swissvax metal polish to those silencers.










Oh yes.










Copperslip to wheel nut threads.










Hey presto, all back together.





































Finally give the wheels the correct torque tighten up.










Onto the other side with the same proceedure, inside of the front wheel after some serious cleaning.



















Then that centre cap with the bottom of it facing the valve.










A little bit of dirt from the arches.










With all the wheel sorted i thought i would get the overmatts wet vacuumed to give them plenty of time to dry.



















Theres those hollogrammes again.



















And look at those for lovely long buffer trails.










Swirly.










then onto the Misc washing areas. Firstly those luggage shuts are sprayed with APC.










Worked with a Swissvax detailing brush










Same principal here with the door shuts










With 1 wash, now why was that not done before.










Always remember underneath that rear spoiler.










So with all the APC areas including the engine bay washed it was time to set about the cars paintwork, Add some snow foam to the lance bottle. Before you ask not thats not nail varnish.










Give the car a good thick snow foam.
Rinse after about 5 mins and apply again.










After 6 mins i went around all edges and badges with detailing brush.










Then wash mitted the car down.










Giving the car its final dry off with the drying towel.










And blowing out all those annoying areas with the blower.










Thats pretty much the end of part 1, this took approx 9 hours but the transformation was huge. Keep your eyes peeled for part 2 coming soon.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

good work
cant wait for part 2
when i paint wheel nuts etc
stick them thru a stiff carbord box etc then you can spay all the nut area ,the threaded part is on the underside and doesnt get covered in paint
also saves your fingernails looking like julien clarys


----------



## finesse (Dec 17, 2008)

:thumb:wow


----------



## dest (Feb 21, 2006)

Excellent work, and a gorgeous car too.
Im looking forward to part 2, did the previous "detailer" actually do anything?!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Great job so far mate. :thumb:

I can't believe the 'previous' detailer left the car in that condition, i would be VERY embarrassed!!


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Very impressive, cant wait to see part 2 :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

good start that, look forward to chapter 2:thumb:


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Good work, I say name and shame this other detailer !!!! 

Cheers 
David


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Top work Glyn... love the wheel work. And the nail varnish!


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Dodo Factory said:


> Top work Glyn... love the wheel work. And the nail varnish!


Many thanks its normally something i only wear at weekends


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

awesome stuff, i do like attention to detail


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

great start on two part two


----------



## essex123 (Apr 10, 2007)

great work,

does the paint not come of the hubs with the heat?

I want to start smarting up my esprit so just asking


----------



## WyattEarp (Mar 9, 2008)

looking great already.:thumb:


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Excellent work, but the only thing I would suggest is making sure there is no paint on the thread of the hubs prior to putting the wheels back on. The hubs get hot and it could cause the bolts to loosen as the thin layer of paint will ultimately fail, in a similar way to what happens with chromed wheel bolts.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

Great work :thumb: Your client is going to be so made up when done that is for sure .jsut out of interest what sought of pdg readings did you get because i don't surpose the car has had paint recently due to the amaount of G3 because the splatter is shocking ...


----------



## Type R Dave (May 3, 2009)

Good progress there mate, cant belive some people would pass that off as satisfactory work , that is awful, if i were your customer, i would take it back to the previous so called "detailer" and show him how its done properly :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looking good mate but you really need to try some Espuma Revolution...get some off Iain next time you see him 
Looking forward to part 2. Not many detailers use G3...


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

DETAIL said:


> Great work :thumb: Your client is going to be so made up when done that is for sure .jsut out of interest what sought of pdg readings did you get because i don't surpose the car has had paint recently due to the amaount of G3 because the splatter is shocking ...


Paint readings were very different on most areas of the car, as mentioned the car has had some paintwork in its life but well done. The readings were anywhere from 70- 183 with the exception of the door near the handle.


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

what sort of detailer did the client previously use???.. that is hidious work

so far looking great since you started, i like the way you are turning the car around which it certainly needs doing


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

very good work !! although i must admit i would not be impressed with the over spray on the discs ! hope it comes off with braking


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

excellent work Glyn, its details like this car where we truely get to see just how much can be done when the stuff hits the fan and you step up to the mark.

The whole car will be transformed, and the owner I have no doubt will be blown off his feet by the end results!

Cleancar - of course. Do you really think the car would leave with overspray like that? The whole point is that Glyn is restoring and detailing the car back to its original condition if not better.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

cleancar said:


> very good work !! although i must admit i would not be impressed with the over spray on the discs ! hope it comes off with braking












:tumbleweed:


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Finerdetails said:


> :tumbleweed:


Cheers Iain


----------



## Mr Shoelaces (Dec 27, 2007)

I think you should name and shame! come on tell us who it was that made a pigs of it!!!!
tell
tell
tell
tell
tell
tell
tell


----------

